
In England, the Right to Daylight Can Be a Legal Matter - politelemon
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/right-to-light-law
======
hprotagonist
Compare "Bartleby the Scrivener" (1853):

 _My chambers were up stairs at No. — Wall-street. At one end they looked upon
the white wall of the interior of a spacious sky-light shaft, penetrating the
building from top to bottom. This view might have been considered rather tame
than otherwise, deficient in what landscape painters call “life.” But if so,
the view from the other end of my chambers offered, at least, a contrast, if
nothing more. In that direction my windows commanded an unobstructed view of a
lofty brick wall, black by age and everlasting shade; which wall required no
spy-glass to bring out its lurking beauties, but for the benefit of all near-
sighted spectators, was pushed up to within ten feet of my window panes. Owing
to the great height of the surrounding buildings, and my chambers being on the
second floor, the interval between this wall and mine not a little resembled a
huge square cistern._

One of the office spaces I'm in frequently is of this sort, and "I would
prefer not to" is a recurring phrase in my head...

~~~
User23
"I would prefer not to" is a magical phrase that will work wonders in all
kinds of situations. It can be adapted with minimal effort too. For example I
never refuse treatment from a doctor, I simply inform them that I would prefer
not to receive that intervention. Likewise if a cop asks me why I think he
pulled me over, I prefer not to speculate. Etc etc.

~~~
xfitm3
“I prefer not to speculate”. Great advice.

------
mc32
This law came into being at a time when energy was dear and land relatively
abundant. Now with cheap artificial lighting some of this is moot.

Of course natural light is nicer in many ways, but in a big building you’ll
need artificial lighting regardless. Plus, vertical growth is better land use
than ever growing sprawl.

~~~
User23
> Plus, vertical growth is better land use than ever growing sprawl.

No, it isn't "better," it just has a different set of trade-offs.

------
phkahler
Cool, can they sue the airlines for making it cloudy and/or causing climate
change?

[https://climate.nasa.gov/news/2601/nasa-test-jet-biofuel-
may...](https://climate.nasa.gov/news/2601/nasa-test-jet-biofuel-may-reduce-
climate-warming-clouds/)

